# You guys aren't the only ones that yell at me about my timing belt :)



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Wow!......thats cool, sort of....I wonder if the 1.8 gassers have the same warning since they call for a belt at 100k also.

Rob


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Haha! I was wondering if it gave that message. I guess so. 

Well when you do get around to it, I look forward to a full write up! 

There are a lot of us diesel brethren that are very curious about what is all involved in this replacement and what it costs?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I don't see that message in the 2012 manual. Doesn't mean it's not there in the car, just not in the manual.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Your 12 eco won't give you that message obermd as its a timing chain motor and chains are supposed to be a lifetime deal. At first I thought the ctd was a chain motor as well but after looking at engine cut-aways see it has a belt. Looks like there's pretest much everything in the way, nor going to be an hr job like an old civic lol.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

If VW, Honda, Volvo, and Toyota had done this kinda message that nagged you constantly every time you started the car, I bet there would have been a lot less blown up motors.

Most owners don't even know what a timing belt is (or that their car has one). I think a large part of the reason other manufacturers switched back to chains with their new engine designs.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I have searched everywhere I can think of and it appears that the diesel in my JH Cruze diesel uses a chain drive for the cams, does anyone know how to find out for sure?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

cruzinred92 said:


> Your 12 eco won't give you that message obermd as its a timing chain motor and chains are supposed to be a lifetime deal. At first I thought the ctd was a chain motor as well but after looking at engine cut-aways see it has a belt. Looks like there's pretest much everything in the way, nor going to be an hr job like an old civic lol.


I know my ECO has a timing chain but my son's 2012 LS MT has a timing belt.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Aussie said:


> I have searched everywhere I can think of and it appears that the diesel in my JH Cruze diesel uses a chain drive for the cams, does anyone know how to find out for sure?


What's the right side of your engine look like? If it's a belt, there will be some sort of large, removable cover over the cams.

From what I can tell, it looks like the 2010+ 2.0 used a chain and the older version was a belt.

Below is the North American 2.0 TD with the belt cover visible.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Can you tell from this picture?
View attachment 133185
There is only what looks like engine block on the left and water pump on the right of the picture.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

You'd have to look at it from the angle where the airbox is right in the way.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> You'd have to look at it from the angle where the airbox is right in the way.


I can't see anything that looks like something that hides a belt.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Aussie said:


> I can't see anything that looks like something that hides a belt.


Your owners manual should tell you, if you have a timing belt it will state a recommended change interval. 
I managed to find this picture on ebay.au that says its a Holden Cruze 2.0 TD engine. It appears that there is a timing belt cover in the photo.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

That's awesome!! All cars with a belt should show this message. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Aussie said:


> I have searched everywhere I can think of and it appears that the diesel in my JH Cruze diesel uses a chain drive for the cams, does anyone know how to find out for sure?


Hmm, I know my JG diesel has a belt - and the book says to change it at 90 000 km... I'm at 88 890 or so, I wonder if I'll get a message? (Oh, I'll book it in before I see 90 000, I had an Astra, it's belts failed twice and wiped out the head  )


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

The North American diesel uses a Kevlar belt which allows for the higher belt change interval. With that said, I still won't trust it and will probably do it @ 120k km instead of 160k km just because gm vehicles seem to snap their belts before the rated change interval. 

Cough aveo cough


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I thought it was very cool that the message was displayed. It really seems like Chevrolet thought of nearly everything with this diesel. (Except letting people know it exists lol)


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

diesel said:


> I thought it was very cool that the message was displayed. It really seems like Chevrolet thought of nearly everything with this diesel. (Except letting people know it exists lol)


It's should stay up until it's fixed and should only be able to be turned off with a scanner. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

money_man said:


> It's should stay up until it's fixed and should only be able to be turned off with a scanner.
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


It comes up every time I start it. I haven't tried to clear it.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

TDCruze said:


> Your owners manual should tell you, if you have a timing belt it will state a recommended change interval.
> I managed to find this picture on ebay.au that says its a Holden Cruze 2.0 TD engine. It appears that there is a timing belt cover in the photo.
> 
> View attachment 133193


The early model Cruze single cam engine has a timing belt, but I have the twin cam later model.

I checked my owners manual up till it stopped at the 210,000km service, and the only mention of a timing belt was for the 1.8 at 135,000km.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

diesel said:


> It comes up every time I start it. I haven't tried to clear it.


Even better! I agree it's great they have that. Because even if someone who drives the car is completely car oblivious, they might mention this annoying message to someone else who will tell them it's actually important and to take it in to get done even though the car runs and drives completely fine.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

money_man said:


> The North American diesel uses a Kevlar belt which allows for the higher belt change interval. With that said, I still won't trust it and will probably do it @ 120k km instead of 160k km just because gm vehicles seem to snap their belts before the rated change interval.
> 
> Cough aveo cough
> 
> ...


First change interval is just barely shy of when the powertrain warranty expires, so if it goes before, should be a warranty claim. Does the Canadian warranty expire before the first belt change?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Hmm. In that case, (which you are correct about) you're right. May as well go the duration. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

diesel said:


> View attachment 133153


Hey diesel, why are you taking pictures of your DIC while driving at 60 MPH? LOL.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

VtTD said:


> First change interval is just barely shy of when the powertrain warranty expires, so if it goes before, should be a warranty claim. Does the Canadian warranty expire before the first belt change?


I'd be interested to see if this is true. I would think since it's a wear part and it's clearly stated in the manual when it needs to be changed and there is a programmed message telling you it needs to be changed and you ignore both, you would be SOL. I look at it like buying the car and not changing the factory fill oil for 50,000 miles and the engine seizes up and dies. Just my thoughts though. I could be completely wrong.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Cruzator said:


> Hey diesel, why are you taking pictures of your DIC while driving at 60 MPH? LOL.


Maybe my passenger took the photo


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Hey it's better then txting pictures of his DIC while driving


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Well it looks like my diesel has chains instead of a belt, this makes me feel safer and financially better off.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I wonder how you even clear it, I have a feeling a dealer has to do it.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm interested to find out what the timing belt service costs. It looks like it will be a fairly labour intensive job. When you have it done, are you going to have the timing belt tensioner, idler pulley, and water pump replaced as well (the owner's manual says that this is all part of the 156,000km/97,500 mile service)?


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

I wonder how much labor for this will be as well. Here is a quote I got last July just for the replacement parts. 


 55580776 
  GM 
  F-(S)BELT 
  $66.27 
  $46.39 
  1 
  $46.39 
  55187100 
  GM 
  F-(S)PULLEY 
  $52.50 
  $36.75 
  1 
  $36.75 
  55562865 
  GM 
  IDLER PULLEY 
  $32.28 
  $22.60 
  1 
  $22.60 
  55568637 
  GM 
  WATER PUMP ASSY 
  $219.04 
  $153.33 
  1 
  $153.33 
  13144822 
  GM 
  Bumper Cover Bolt 
  $5.41 
  $3.79 
  1 
  $3.79


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Cruze2.0TD said:


> I'm interested to find out what the timing belt service costs. It looks like it will be a fairly labour intensive job. When you have it done, are you going to have the timing belt tensioner, idler pulley, and water pump replaced as well (the owner's manual says that this is all part of the 156,000km/97,500 mile service)?


Here is a quote from my dealer. I think this isn't too bad.

Our estimated price is $882.00 to replace the timing belt, timing belt tensioner, idler pulley, and water pump. This includes all needed parts and related gaskets and fluids.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

diesel said:


> Here is a quote from my dealer. I think this isn't too bad.
> 
> Our estimated price is $882.00 to replace the timing belt, timing belt tensioner, idler pulley, and water pump. This includes all needed parts and related gaskets and fluids.


Holy crap Batman! Good information to have though.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> Holy crap Batman! Good information to have though.


I think that may be full retail price for the parts. I can probably get 30% off pretty easily.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

$900 bucks sounds totally fair to me! Not cheap but not highway robbery. Fair. I'm most likely going to do this job myself in a 6-8 more years when I'll finally need to do it but it's nice to know if I'm super busy or something at the time that they're not gouging you on the price.

I'm hoping by the time I actually have to start doing any repairs to this car the price of the service manuals comes down!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I would like to do the job myself, but I have never replaced a timing belt of any kind before and it's a bit scary, the implications of getting it wrong.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

900 seems pretty spot on for that amount of work and parts (At retail costs of course).


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

diesel said:


> I would like to do the job myself, but I have never replaced a timing belt of any kind before and it's a bit scary, the implications of getting it wrong.


Diesel trust me, when I do it, it won't be without the factory manual and I'd like to do it with another knowledgeable buddy together as a safe-guard. So there's no forgetting something. If my car was as "new" as yours is I might be more hesitant, but by the time mine needs it, I'll have probably already repaired some rust on the body haha.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I like new engine technology. When I was googling online for the 2.0 TD, I found an "Astra Workshop Manual" site out of Europe that had some of the procedures on how to do this. I was seriously evaluating selling the 1.4L 1LT and buying the diesel, and I was looking at maintenance costs. 

It appears that the service procedure was well engineered and thought out, in my opinion. Sure there were specific tools, but it seems like they Engineered reasonable safeguards into locking the positions of both the crankshaft, and camshafts.

Like Kpax mentioned above, it's the comfort level of diving into something that's only a few years old that makes things difficult.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

And the serpentine belt should be replaced also. since its all apart anyway.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I could change the serpentine belt on my Commodore in about 30 seconds, but looking at the CTD I am not interested in trying to do it myself. I wish someone would make a Cruze size economy car with RWD.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Aussie said:


> I wish someone would make a Cruze size economy car with RWD.


About 3yrs ago GM had the Code130R concept car which would have fit that bill.


----------

